# Eyebrow Tilt and Masculinity



## MisterMercedes (Jun 11, 2021)

I’ve noticed that there is a contradiction between people on this site saying PCT eyebrows are masculine and others saying low, straight brows are masculine.

The truth is, both are right, but also not including the whole picture.

Masculine brows are low set (straighter rather than arched) due to large supraorbital ridges, and also positively tilted due to longer eyebrows (monobrow).

Here’s an example of what I mean:






This guy’s brows are pretty low set, but also have a positive tilt due to long eyebrows in the medial direction, making his head or inner brow closer together and lower.

When you shorten his eyebrows:






Another example would be Jordan Barrett, whose eyebrows are typically slightly shorter than the aesthetic ideal (some modelling shots like the one below makes them closer ideal):






Lengthening his eyebrows makes his eyebrows more positively inclined:





Shortening them does the opposite:





When people think arched or high eyebrows looks masculine or low trust, it is almost always accompanied by long eyebrows that appear closer to a monobrow:











However, it is not the arch or high eyebrow position that is masculine. That is a feminine trait due to smaller supraorbital ridges. It is the length or monobrow that is masculine and low trust. O’ Pry, for example, has very low set brows but still slightly positive tilted due to the length:





Another example:









If you still think it’s the high set position of the eyebrows that makes the eyebrow PCT masculine, look at Brad Pitt or
Will Smith:








People often say Brad Pitt’s “straight” eyebrows are high trust and feminine looking, but the only reason they are straighter is that his eyebrows lack fullness/density in the medial region, making his eyebrows appear shorter. Brad Pitt’s eyebrows are medium set but somewhat short, making him look less aggressive.

Will Smith is the extreme example. Very high set and short eyebrows, making him look very high trust/feminine.

It is not the high position of eyebrows that makes the PCT look masculine, but the length.

Side note: example of what I mean by Barrett’s eyebrows typically being shorter than the aesthetic ideal:


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 11, 2021)

Medial length of the eyebrow is so important for male aesthetics. If your eyebrows end at your medial canthus, it's impossible to have PCT eyebrows. The opposite applies to people who have eyebrows that end at their nose bridge.


----------



## Alexanderr (Jun 11, 2021)

Why won’t my fucking brows grow


----------



## Edgar (Jun 11, 2021)

Can't believe I used to be insecure about my low set PCT eyebrows lol.


----------



## Osteogenesis (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## 6’1cel (Jun 17, 2021)

Alexanderr said:


> Why won’t my fucking brows grow


you tried minox?


----------



## Alexanderr (Jun 17, 2021)

6’1cel said:


> you tried minox?


Yes, since December 2x a day, I’ve been slacking off this month though ngl, school stressing me out. Idk I’ll continue til my bottles are finished which means at least another year.


----------



## court monarch777 (Jun 28, 2021)

Alexanderr said:


> Yes, since December 2x a day, I’ve been slacking off this month though ngl, school stressing me out. Idk I’ll continue til my bottles are finished which means at least another year.


for me it took about 1 year to notice a big difference


----------



## sorrowfulsad (Jun 29, 2021)

Alexanderr said:


> Why won’t my fucking brows grow


I bought minox for brows and I see more gains on my head than brows they legit dont want to grow anymore


----------



## Alexanderr (Jun 29, 2021)

court monarch777 said:


> for me it took about 1 year to notice a big difference


Ah okay. Guess I’ll keep going then.


----------

